# Courier-authlib 0.60.2-r1

## Chock

Hello,

I have a big problem with courier since my update yesterday. Perl was also updated but i think the problem is primary in courier-authlib because everything else seems to work. I can't connect with an imap-client anymore and makeuserdb always terminates with an error.

First the output from system log after i tried to connect to couriers imap-server:

 *Quote:*   

> imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.70.18]
> 
> imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.70.18]
> 
> printk: 11 messages suppressed.
> ...

 

Output from makeuserdb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # makeuserdb 
> 
> Cannot store record for chock - duplicate or out of disk space.
> ...

 

Also tried to call makeuserdb as user mail but nothing changed. Disk space an permissions are:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # df -h
> 
> Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf
> ...

 

I tried to get information from strace, but can't see anything

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> open("/etc/courier/authlib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 6
> 
> ioctl(6, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfd64328) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)
> ...

 

 Downgrade to authlib 0.58 or perl 5.8.8-r1 which were installed before doesn't solve anything.

 small variation in useflags for debug, ldap, mysql and pam doesn't help

 No other warning while emerge courier-authlib, than the failure with makeuserdb

 revdep-rebuild and perl-cleaner run and doesn't find any problem

Could someone help me? Perhaps suggest tools for finding the error?

Best regards,

Chock

----

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 VIA Samuel 2

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 24 May 2008 11:15:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i586-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=c3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -m3dnow"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/fax /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=c3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -m3dnow"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ 	ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ 	ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo 	http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ 	ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ 	ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo 	ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo 	ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo   	http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ 	http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ 	ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ 	ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/voip /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acpi alsa apache2 atm berkdb cairo cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvb dvdread eds emboss encode evo fam firefox fortran gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv imap ipv6 isdnlog jabber jikes jpeg ldap lirc mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nocardbus nptl nptlonly odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pic pie png posix pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba sasl sdl session spell spl sqlite ssl svg tcpd threads tiff truetype unichrome unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" MISDN_CARDS="hfcsusb" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="via v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## geforce

Could you post your master.cf file ?

----------

## Chock

Thank you for your answer.

 *geforce wrote:*   

> Could you post your master.cf file ?

 

I don't use postfix. My setup is courier with courier-authlib. Where should the master.cf be?

My configuration for authdaemon follows:

```

authlib # grep -v "\(^ *#.*\|^ *$\)" authdaemonrc

authmodulelist="authuserdb"

authmodulelistorig="authuserdb authpam authshadow authcustom authpipe"

daemons=2

authdaemonvar=/var/lib/courier/authdaemon

DEBUG_LOGIN=0

DEFAULTOPTIONS=""

LOGGEROPTS=""

authlib # grep -v "\(^ *#.*\|^ *$\)" authdaemonrc.dist 

authmodulelist="authuserdb authpam authshadow authcustom authpipe"

authmodulelistorig="authuserdb authpam authshadow authcustom authpipe"

daemons=5

authdaemonvar=/var/lib/courier/authdaemon

DEBUG_LOGIN=0

DEFAULTOPTIONS=""

LOGGEROPTS=""

```

----------

## Chock

changed from berkdb to gdbm and problem is not present anymore. It's no solution but a workaround. I can't file a bug report because exact problem is still unknown.

----------

## geforce

Oh, never mind about the file .. I was completely off the track ..

----------

## Hurri-Cane

I Had this Same problem today with Authing into POP3 and also the same errors when trying to run makeuserdb

I Hunted everywhere for a fix and i did not want a work around.

After about 4 hours I have finally got it fixed.

I found 2 different versions of berkdb on the system.

after unmerging them, emerging 1 verson of berkdb, re-emerging courier-authlib, running makeuserdb it all started working correctly

Procedure:

```
 emerge --unmerge db 
```

```
 emerge -av db 
```

```
 emerge -av courier-authlib 
```

```
 makeuserdb 
```

The Problem appears to be that makeuserdb was linked with the older version of berkdb during compile time and it seems it was incompatible.

----------

